
U.S. Senate panel releases draft of controversial encryption bill - ZoeZoeBee
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-encryption-legislation-idUSKCN0XA2B4
======
ZoeZoeBee
Here is the actual Bill
[http://www.burr.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/BAG16460.pdf](http://www.burr.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/BAG16460.pdf)

(a) REQUIREMENT.—

(1) IN GENERAL.—Notwithstanding any other provision of law and except as
provided in paragraph

(2), a covered entity that receives a court order from a government for
information or data shall—

(A) provide such information or data to such government in an intelligible
format; or

(B) provide such technical assistance as is necessary to obtain such
information or data in an intelligible format or to achieve the purpose of the
court order.

